# John Deere F 935 Weight



## ripper (May 7, 2011)

:hello: I'm in desperate need to find out the weight of a later 80's model JD F935 with the Yamnar diesel 22 hp. engine. It has the hydrolic front lift system with a 72 in. mower deck and 60 in. broom. I just purchased it used and now need to know the weights of each item mentioned above. Hope someone out in tractor world can help me out.
Ripper


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to our forum! From what I found, it's about 1,500 pounds........ Specifications Hope this helps! The deck I'd think would be included in that weight. Loader I'd think would be around 800 pounds. What model is the loader and broom?


----------



## ripper (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for your speedy reply. So the machine and mower weigh 1500 lbs. and the broom is a JD 246, it's a 60 in. and how much does it weigh.
Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I see nothing about the mower deck. Not sure if that's included or not. I'd be inclined to think so, but I could be wrong on that. Someone else may weigh in on that. The deck can't weigh more than say......300 lbs, so worst case scenerio, toss on another 300 pounds if you are trying to come up with a transport weight. Broom? Hold on............


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The only thing that I see helpful is a guy with this manual......... John deere 246 rotary broom operator's manual You could email him to see if he'd forward that info on that. I'd say it would be about 300-400 lbs. Keep watching here, as a member of ours might have a manual or this broom and be able to sound off. Hope this helps!


----------



## ripper (May 7, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> The only thing that I see helpful is a guy with this manual......... John deere 246 rotary broom operator's manual You could email him to see if he'd forward that info on that. I'd say it would be about 300-400 lbs. Keep watching here, as a member of ours might have a manual or this broom and be able to sound off. Hope this helps!


The e-mail address can't be right cause it keeps coming back to me. Would you have any other suggestions.
Ripper


----------



## ripper (May 7, 2011)

Hi again. Just letting you know that the e-mail address that's on that page must be wrong as the e-mails keep coming back to me. Any other suggestions. Thanks
Ripper


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hold on. Let me look.......


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I located this unit........ John Deere 246 Rotary Broom | eBay according to them, it weighs about 150 pounds. You're correct. The other guy was a dead end. Does 150 pounds seem about right?


----------



## ripper (May 7, 2011)

Hi I sent the gentleman an e-mail that was on your reply and he got back to me letting me know that the JD 246 broom that fit's on front of the F 935 weighs around 550 lbs. as it is PTO driven. Thank you for all your efforts. If there's still someone out there that could tell me if the JD F935 with a 72 in. mower deck PTO driven weighs around 1500 lbs. together or not. This sounds reasonable to me.
Ripper


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I thought that 150 pounds sounded light, but that's what the ad stated. Have you tried to get a manual for the F935? In it, would be that useful info you need. Are you looking at transporting it, in regards to finding out the weight?


----------



## ripper (May 7, 2011)

Hi yes i bought a manual on ebay but haven't got it yet. Mowing is going to start pretty soon and i have nothing to haul this mower with yet.
Ripper


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Right on! You have a business, or just multiple lawns to do? Another thought is too call your local dealer. They might be able to give you better info directly. Just a thought.


----------



## ripper (May 7, 2011)

I called 4 different JD dealers and the weights quoted were from 1501 lbs. to 3700 lbs. that's why i'm trying to find an owner who has one. I even called JD in Moline and they said they couldn't find it in the manual in their computer. WOW I guess I might have to take off the mower deck and take the machine 65 miles to the scales. I'm Actually retired but do some lawns outside the city. I have one place that takes me almost 8 hrs. to do with a JD 777 Z Trac with a 60 in. deck. The F935 with the 72 in. deck doesn't fit through the back ramp door of my cargo trailer unless i take the deck off and it's to heavy to handle for even 2 people. I don't want to be making extra trips to get all the equipment out there and back.
Thanks ripper


----------

